# Lunch suggestions - central London - December



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a group of friends with whom a couple of times a year we go for afternoon tea somewhere posh.  However, we decided to do lunch this time.  It's on an early December Sunday.  We had wanted to go to the Wolesley because we've really enjoyed afternoon tea there in the past but it's basically fully booked all day.

Any other recommendations.. the problem is that we're all veggie (with one fish eater).  Also we can't afford anywhere really really expensive, but we'd like to treat ourselves.  Pretty much all got little kids (and a few older kids) so we don't get out much.

We're all in S. London, so central or South is best.  North is a bit of a bark.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

doesn't have to be a veggie restaurant btw.. we've pretty much done all of them numerous times over the 10 or so years we've known each other.  just somewhere with decent veggie options but also a bit atmospheric and buzzy.. along the lines of the Wolesley or a grand hotel..


----------



## ash (Nov 4, 2011)

Vanilla Black  www.*vanillablack*.co.uk/ just off Chancery lane has Michelin stars.   I'm veggie and love it as has anyone I have taken there Meat eaters and veggies.  It is not your typical vegeterian restaurant  - no beans or aubergines and the food is excuisite.  The lunch menu is 18 pounds two course and 23 pounds for three  (my pound sign doesn't work!!) and ala carte a bit more.  I would really recommend it especially as you are all Veggie.  Are you taking the children with you (I have not seen children there but usually go on a school day)


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Ash.. sorry.. we've done that one and it's closed Sundays anywaay. Like I said, we've pretty much done all the veggie places to death - so i guess we're going for something not specifically veg but with a good veg menu. Thanks for replying though.

We're certainly not taking the kids. This is a "day off"! Hence the expense.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh. I was going to suggest Vanilla Black, too. (Although I didn't think it actually had a star - I thought it was just "recommended", which means it will get one if it carries on as it is?)

What about Ottolenghi? It's not south London, but it is worth the trip, I reckon, and it is open on Sundays. http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/locations/islington/ I think the Islington one is the only place that actually does meals.

ETA Or, if you all like Indian food... I had lunch recently in Malabar Junction http://www.malabarjunction.co.uk/ which is in Great Russell Street (opposite Congress House, which is how come I go there for lunch sometimes). It's better than bog standard, and I certainly felt like I had been treated when I lunched there...


----------



## ash (Nov 4, 2011)

The Lanesborough used go do a veggie tasting menu  not sure if they still do but I liked tHe sound of that


----------



## ash (Nov 4, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks Ash.. sorry.. we've done that one and it's closed Sundays anywaay. Like I said, we've pretty much done all the veggie places to death - so i guess we're going for something not specifically veg but with a good veg menu. Thanks for replying though.
> 
> We're certainly not taking the kids. This is a "day off"! Hence the expense.



What did you think of VB?  I am envious of the day off havent had that for some time


----------



## ash (Nov 4, 2011)

The Rex Whistler restaurant at the Tate Britain might be worth a go, but check out the menu first.  I have had some great meals and the venue is amazing (Whistler painted the walls).  However as it is a bit pricey I object to paying for pasta which is sometimes the veggie option.  I have had some really imaginative veggie meals there, just depends on the option.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

ash said:


> What did you think of VB? I am envious of the day off havent had that for some time



I haven't been for quite a long while... I think we had mixed feelings about it.  I wasn't massively impressed but since then I've seen lots of people on here raving about it, so maybe it's time to give it another go.  I think some of the others in my group have been more recently than I.  It was nice to be somewhere so high end that was veggie and it feel completely normal and not to have to ask about parmesan and that sort of shit.  I think the best ever veggie meal I've had was the vegetarian tasting menu at Morgan M.  There are quite a few high-end places that do this now but it's a little beyond our wallets I think.

We've been thinking of going to The Garrison - we did all go there some years ago and really liked it.  It isn't quite the "venue" I was thinking of but has the advantage of the river nearby for walks and drinks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

ash said:


> The Rex Whistler restaurant at the Tate Britain might be worth a go, but check out the menu first. I have had some great meals and the venue is amazing (Whistler painted the walls). However as it is a bit pricey I object to paying for pasta which is sometimes the veggie option. I have had some really imaginative veggie meals there, just depends on the option.



will google it now..


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

What about one of Ottolenghi's restaurants? His new* one, NOPI is central london.

http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/locations/

http://www.nopi-restaurant.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/lunch0710.pdf

I've not been to anyone of them but heard good things.

*no idea how new 'new' is.

E2A:  Just noticed that menu says  





> Our dishes are designed for sharing
> We recommend three savoury dishes per person



at £8.50-£12 a go!  lolzer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What about one of Ottolenghi's restaurants? His new* one, NOPI is central london.
> 
> http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/locations/
> 
> ...



oh that would be lovely.... I love his food.  The only downside is that it is quite pricey.. they say 3 courses per person and they're between nine and twelve pounds each.  But I'll suggest it to the others because I'd love to go there.  Thanks!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, I just edited my post because I noticed that.  I think if I was going there I'd make loud comments to my friends about how we're just stopping off for a snackette and have one dish, just to try the place out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yeah, I just edited my post because I noticed that. I think if I was going there I'd make loud comments to my friends about how we're just stopping off for a snackette and have one dish, just to try the place out.



We're really rather greedy.  We have previously gone out for afternoon tea, then got completely wasted afterwards on cocktails and then gone out again for pizza.

We actually all met through weightwatchers years and years ago...   The others are all very slender though (not so much me!)


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Well you could do ottolenghi if you promise to do sammy smiths instead of cocktails afterwards and get a sandwich from tesco express if you get hungry again.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

we don't do that regularly... but there have been a number of occasions. One year we all entered the moonwalk and met in Greenwich for a practice session... a massive speedwalk around south London.  We had a glass of wine to start with for "a boost".  It turned into the mother of all pub crawls, early morning pizzas and several very late night cab journeys home.

anyway.... yeah.. I think ottolenghi might be a bit out of our price range sadly.  Another time maybe.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually it looks like NOPI is more expensive than his other restaurants; the Islington lunch menu looks more manageable, though only one veggie main, lots of veggie starters and you can mix and match.


----------



## ash (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Actually it looks like NOPI is more expensive than his other restaurants; the Islington lunch menu looks more manageable, though only one veggie main, lots of veggie starters and you can mix and match.


Mushroom quiche as main course is a little uninspiring


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, yeah. That's only a sample menu. The day they go it might be something with glitter and a barbershop quartet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

it wouldn't be great if we went somewhere with just the one veggie option tbh...

I have been to that Islington ottolenghi now you mention it - with the inlaws, and had some lovely pasta, but I think it's probably not for this occasion.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Make 'em go to Brixton Village.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What about one of Ottolenghi's restaurants? His new* one, NOPI is central london.
> 
> http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/locations/
> 
> ...


Hey, I suggested that, several posts before!


----------



## ash (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Make 'em go to Brixton Village.


Yep and then spend the money on the pub crawl!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Hey, I suggested that, several posts before!



oh sorry.. missed that and the following post too!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Make 'em go to Brixton Village.



Cornercopia does the best veggie food I've had in a long time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

that's not a bad idea and I do like Cornercopia and i know they'd like it... it's just that it's very easy for me to get there but less so for the others - we're all S. London but all v. different parts (and one in Kent) - so central works really well with all the train/bus terminuses.  But I might suggest it actually - if not for this occasion - maybe for another.


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2011)

There aren't that many places with the wow factor of the Wolseley imo.  Bit of a curveball - how about the restaurant on the top floor of Tate Modern? It's got a good atmosphere and view, the menu is varied and the booze is excellent.  And you could even see some art while you're at it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you been to the Gate? It's in Hammersmith and isn't as impressive as somewhere like the Wolseley but it's meant to be excellent for veggie food.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have you been to the Gate? It's in Hammersmith and isn't as impressive as somewhere like the Wolseley but it's meant to be excellent for veggie food.


It is, indeed, supposed to be fantastic - I have been unable to get a table on the two occasions I tried - but it is closed on Sundays.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes.. been to the Gate many times I'm afraid.

I seriously doubt there's a London veggie restaurant we haven't done at least once, usually repeatedly. We met through being vegetarian and liking food! Clearly it's a strong enough bond as we're now godparents to each other's children, been to each other's weddings, gone on holiday together. But still the basis of our relationship is food...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Winot.. I think you're probably right.  When we do afternoon tea we usually do some of the big hotels which do have amazing rooms, but lunch at those doesn't really work.

Actually.. thinking about it we had been wanting to try the Savoy for ages since it reopened.. I might go check that out, although I suspect it will have been booked up for ages.


----------



## Winot (Nov 7, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Winot.. I think you're probably right. When we do afternoon tea we usually do some of the big hotels which do have amazing rooms, but lunch at those doesn't really work.
> 
> Actually.. thinking about it we had been wanting to try the Savoy for ages since it reopened.. I might go check that out, although I suspect it will have been booked up for ages.



Do you mean tea at the Savoy or lunch?  Lunch is excellent but not good for veggies - menu here.

There's a number of places that do fixed price set lunches discussed here, although not from a veggie angle.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> Do you mean tea at the Savoy or lunch? Lunch is excellent but not good for veggies - menu here.
> 
> There's a number of places that do fixed price set lunches discussed here, although not from a veggie angle.



no I did mean lunch.. they do all day dining in the Thames Foyer - which is the same place as they do afternoon tea...

reasonable amount of veggie food on the menu...

http://www.fairmont.com/NR/rdonlyre...7C23BFB20/0/ThamesFoyerSampleAllDayDining.pdf


----------



## ash (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you tried Fortnum and Mason I've always fancied it when walking past but never been.  There is the fountain room and there may be other eateries.  Probably very 'ladies that lunch' but a nice environment from what can be see from the outside.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2011)

no.  I suppose we are essentially going to be ladies wot lunch... the problem with there is being surrounded by expensive foody temptation...   I might feel a bit intimidated in there actually... dunno why.


----------



## Winot (Nov 7, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> no I did mean lunch.. they do all day dining in the Thames Foyer - which is the same place as they do afternoon tea...
> 
> reasonable amount of veggie food on the menu...
> 
> http://www.fairmont.com/NR/rdonlyre...7C23BFB20/0/ThamesFoyerSampleAllDayDining.pdf



Ah, sorry - thought you meant the Grill.


----------



## ash (Nov 7, 2011)

I might feel a bit intimidated in there actually... dunno why.[/quote]

I know what you mean; probably why I've never progressed beyond peering through the window as I walk past!!


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2011)

Have you been to Mildreds? You can't book, so have to queue for half hour usually, but for the price (little more than pub prices) I reckon it's the best veggie restaurant in London. Plus when I've been with very small children it's relaxed enough not to bother anyone and the staff were a good laugh. Fantastic food.

http://www.mildreds.co.uk/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2011)

I wasn't too impressed with Mildreds when I went. There were six of us, but they insisted that we crammed onto a table for 4, so they could squash more people in. Service was terrible, and the waiters kept kicking my chair by accident as they went past, because it was so crowded. 

None of that would have mattered much if the food had been worth it, but it really wasn't 

If we are naming standard veggie restaurants though (I wasn't doing so because the OP claimed to have tried every veggie restaurant in Central London), I would recommend Tibits. The fun there is in the variety and the fact that you help yourselves (they weigh your plate to charge). I've enjoyed it every time I've been there.

www.tibits.co.uk


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2011)

Shame, both times I've been to Mildreds the food and service were both exceptional.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2011)

ringo said:


> Have you been to Mildreds? You can't book, so have to queue for half hour usually, but for the price (little more than pub prices) I reckon it's the best veggie restaurant in London. Plus when I've been with very small children it's relaxed enough not to bother anyone and the staff were a good laugh. Fantastic food.
> 
> http://www.mildreds.co.uk/



yeah.. sorry to keep banging on about how much we know all the veggie restaurants.. but not only have we been to Mildred's, one of us had her wedding party in their upstairs room there.... honestly, I really don't think there's one we've not tried - most numerous times.

eta... ditto Tibits - many times. Even the now closed Westfield one. (have to say though.. i do really like tibits.. keep meaning to take the small there 'cos the play areas downstairs).

we're really not looking for any of the veggie restaurants simply because we've done them to death.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2011)

we booked The Savoy.... called loads of places.. all already booked up for that day.  The Savoy had a table but it's brunch more than lunch... pretty early.  But then with all the toddlers between us, we'll have been up for hours by then anyway- so no problem.


----------

